# Hemianthus callitrichoides



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

Is it true Hemianthus callitrichoides needs CO2?......cause ....I really want it


----------



## random_alias (Nov 7, 2005)

I've grown it in a nano with Excel. I believe it grows faster and better (looking) with Co2 but I got ok results with Excel.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Doesn't need CO2. Like Random Alias said, it will grow faster with the right amount of light. If you are patient you can grow it without CO2.

I have HC in two tanks..one with CO2, and one with only Excel. Growth is pretty good in both and both look the same. I'm hard press to say which method grows it faster, but I'm leaning towards pressurized CO2.

-John N.


----------



## Inquisitive (Nov 7, 2003)

I thought so.....still pondering


----------



## DLevy (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone grew it without co2 or excel. From what I understand no co2 will mean less light but that will also push the HC to grow upwards quickly losing the "HC look" of low dense carpets. 
Does HC look the same if you grow it without co2 and low light as in the regular Hightech tank?

Danny


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Probably not as bright of a green color and definately slower growth would be expected with those conditions. I wouldn't go much less than 1.75-2wpg, but others may have been lucky enough to grow it with less.


----------

